# New Guppy Aggression And Guppy Tail Turning Clear



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, about 3 weeks ago I did a full water change of my 10 gallon fish tank and I cleaned the WHOLE tank in one night. During that night, my fish were sitting in a 5 gallon tank and they are all doing fine! Showed no signs of major stress, except my molly but she is fine.. That was 3 weeks ago anyways, probably 4. Anyways, yesterday I decided to go and buy 1 more Green Cory Catfish and 1 more guppy. The catfish get's along fine with the other but the guppy, he tends to fight with my alpha guppy (the guppy that acts like he owns the tank). My alpha guppy, he chases around the new guppy, looks like he kisses him sometimes and this is non stop. Also, the alpha guppy, his top fin is getting a bit clear.. I noticed this yesterday and for a while now his back fin has been getting a little clear at the end but it hasn't been getting any worse. Should I worry about his top fin getting clear? He is a guppy that acts like he is in charge of the group.. It doesn't look like the fin is ripping off, just getting clear. I read about this before and it said that this is normal? This is a 10 gallon, heated, and filtered. Temp stays at 78F. I have 2 Green Cory Catfish, 3 Male guppies, and 1 Marble Molly. Are they being aggressive because he is a new fish to the tank? I've seen aggression before when adding new fish to the tank but it stresses me out when I watch them fight..


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

hmm... it's probably just new fish fitting in. However I would not suggest you do a full water change and clean the tank like that. It will completly screw up your bacteria growth and will make your tank start cycling again. Also cory's like to be in groups of 6 or more although this would be too much for your tank. As to your guppys clear fin... I got no idea on that one.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, I am still having this issue, the new guppy seems to love to fight back at the guppy that loves to fight also... They are fighting non-stop but they never do any damage to each other. Maybe they are having fun? lol. Also, My guppy that is turning clear, it's still happening... Could it be fin rot? The top fin is turning clear and more than half of it is clear... There is no damage and the whole fin is STILL there... His big back tail looks a little ragged at the end.. Is this fin rot? Also, my little red guppy has swim bladder disorder... Idk how he got it since the other's don't have it... Last night it was worse than ever and today is bad as well.. I am surprised he is still even here! I thought for sure he would go last night... Well, I don't have any peas to give him so I am just fasting my fish. I am planning on doing a 25% water change soon also...


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

i'm not exactly an expert on this seeing as i just got my guppies a few weeks ago. however one of guppies had the same thing happen to her, but none of the others seemed to be harrassing her (she died a few days later.) from the extensive research I did in an attempt to save her, most people said that it was probably because she was really stressed. so possibly this new fish and his 'play fighting' is really stressing him out. i would try removing one of them and placing them in a different tank for a bit just to check if his tail begins regaining color. i hope this helps.


----------



## Cole mccallister (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a sligtly same/diffrent situation my maly guppie from his top fin is devloping black spots that are strarting to take over his fin but no damage nor stress perhaps it is also delayed color genes or a type of fish cancer in both your case and mine so lets hope it is color gene delay. hopeing delayed genes.


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Heya, *
*I have the same issue to a detail with my tank only I have females in their and the tanks bout 3 times the size .*
*But problems identical , two males constantly at each other but no damage.? I have 2 males and 5 females the guys are always competeing for the girls lol .*
*The " alpha" looses his coloration in fin and back as wel as yours does but it will return .*
*Not to say for yours but its stress in mine , Its either stress or diet though .*
*Sayin only because theres no damage , no lose of length .they will eventually get along ;-) And his color will come back . *
*And never change the whole tank like in prev post , it will cause your tank to start over like a new one .And that can kill the whole population i know from experiance ... thought I was doin good I was really hurting them more..*
*I hope this helps ..*
*God bless *
*charlie;-)*


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

This "kissing" is the fish fighting to find out which is dominant ie. the pecking order, don't worry about it if they are only pushing each other, but separate them if they start to ram each other in their sides.
The change in colouration is stress starting, this behaviour does not usually last for more than a few days as one of them will give up.
It is quite rare but they can fight to the death.
I had one that attacked the glass, it saw it's reflection and attacked it.
At least you know this is normal behaviour, hopefully they will settle ok, turning down the temp by 5 degs sometimes helps, they dont like breeding in cooler conditions.
Hope this helps
Ray


----------

